# Service Flights.



## Corvin (12 Sep 2004)

Looking for information about service flights.

Was told that there is a website with details, if anyone could provide it that would help thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Sep 2004)

You will also find Service Flight info in your Base Routine Orders.


----------



## perry (23 Mar 2005)

I am looking for info on booking service flight how would you go about doing it months in advance.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Mar 2005)

Service flights are not as common as they used to be.

Normally you will not see any in routine orders until the Christmas periods.  Best thing to do is check your Base's RO's and a trip to the BOR may also allow you to find more information on this topic.


----------



## perry (24 Mar 2005)

Does this go for reservists too? So would I go see my Chief Clerk about this?


----------



## goldwing (24 Mar 2005)

Try these websites:

Service Flight Schedule   http://lognet.dwan.dnd.ca/j4log/j4mov/FLIGHT_FORECAST/menu_e.asp

Service Flight-General Policy   http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-19_e.asp

Service Flight-Personnel   http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-20_e.asp

Canforgen 085/01   http://vcds.mil.ca/GO/CANFORGEN/2001/085-01_e.asp


----------



## amos933 (28 Mar 2005)

This is already being discussed in another forum, Search "Piggyback on CF Flights?"


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Mar 2005)

Click here for the post that amos933 mentioned:

Piggyback on CF Flights


----------

